# LED lighting for the high tech planted tank



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

This question is specifically for the aquarists on the forum who have experience maintaining a heavily planted tank containing medium and high light demand plants with pressurized CO2.

I would love to know which mid-range LEDs you have had experience with and recommend with the following features:

1) Vibrant, popping colours on plants and fish, without being washed out or having a yellow cast
2) Either can be programmed with sunrise and sunset ramping, or is compatible with ramping timers like nicrew's (dimmable seperate channels is a bonus, but not a must have)
2) Coverage of a 48" long, 12" deep tank (light will be suspended) - tank will not be planted along its whole length
3) And because the light is to be suspended, a sleek profile is appreciated - not a fan of shades

I'm thinking Chihiros WRGB II, Chihiros VIVID, Twinstar 900S, ONF Flat one+ 90 cm (yellow/white), etc. Anyone care to chime in with their experiences with aforementioned lights?

Also, if you had a 48" long, 12" tall, 12" deep tank, which light/combo of led lights would you put on it?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Lucy.

I would suggest posting this on The Planted Tank.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks, I figured this forum may not be the right crowd to ask this kind of question.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's an article you may find helpful:

https://www.2hraquarist.com/blogs/light-3pillars/the-best-led-for-planted-tanks

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

